# Sacral Fracture



## orthopaedic01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone advise what should be used for closed tx of a sacral alar fracture. 27200 is closed tx for a coc. fracture...but don't see one for the sacrum. Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 11, 2009)

I was thinking 27193/29194.......

Anyone else?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree with Rebecca.  Take a look at those codes.


----------

